
Curiosity Mars Rover Landing Timeline: What to Expect Tonight - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/msl-what-to-expect-on-sunday-night#.UB8TWv-gwU8.hackernews
======
ChuckMcM
... and 14 minutes later we know the outcome. I've not been this
excited/worried/thrilled/paniced about a space mission for a while. :-)

~~~
sp332
Actually, it might take a lot longer than that!
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t7p08hcQzs>

------
ajays
Will the PBS stations broadcast this event live? Or will I have to depend on
the Internet gods and stream from ustream.tv?

~~~
skarip
Not sure about PBS tonight but I'm going to be watching direct from NASA:
<http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/nasatv/>

~~~
guelo
This link looks more live,
<http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/ustream.html>

------
6ren
"If you are watching from a mobile device or slower connection, watch the
Mobile Feed for NASA Television Here"

<http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nasa-mobile> (but it's off air right now)

Actually, the HD channel has a 240p option (see "best" on the toolbar), which
works fine for me <http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/ustream.html>

------
sage_joch
I don't remember this much excitement over the 2004 landings. This is pure
speculation, but I would like to think the Internet is partly responsible for
this shift. It provides a more democratic way of deciding (as a culture) what
is important and newsworthy.

~~~
freehunter
There's that, and also that this is a pretty interesting landing compared to
previous landing methods. There's been a lot of hype over just the landing
gear. I've got non-techie friends who are tuning in just to see the
engineering feat.

------
waterlesscloud
What are we really going to see tonight?

I assume statuses?

Video isn't possible, even delayed. And I suspect photos will be delayed for
processing?

~~~
halefx
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-
softwar...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-software/msl-
when-well-see-the-first-images-from-the-surface)

Looks like we might not see any images until about 3:30 EDT

------
ramidarigaz
My workplace is hosting a landing party. I can't remember the last time I was
this excited for something!

------
emeraldd
And they just announced touch down!

